# surfing



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Do we have any surfers here? 

I've been watching the ocean make some really big waves on the coast of Florida lately, and I wonder how great of a swimmer you have to be to be a surfer. I don't think I'd trust myself to swim in that water. Perhaps the waves that surfers need are different than the kind of waves I've been watching. 

Also, is it really hard to learn? I wouldn't mind falling off a surfboard a few times.


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm not a surfer, but I have great memories of my dad taking me to Galveston to learn how to surf when I was around 11 or 12. It was one of those old school, really long surfboards, I remember getting the hang of it and having a lot of fun!


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

I surf everyday on this awesome place known as the Internet.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Our local river receives a tidal wave from the Bristol channel called the Severn Bore which can keep going for miles inland. Okay, it's not exactly Hawaii but at least it enables people to surf in an otherwise landlocked area.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I have surfed once. It was during a language course in the Isle of Wight. I was 12. I remember it very well. I remember thinking: "This is the greatest thing that I've ever done and the greatest thing that has ever happened to me". A magical experience. I treasure it so much that I've never wanted to do it again.


----------

